# concerns about molting/ feather loss



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Cloud has been molting about a month now, I am not sure if this is normal, it is his first molt and he started losing his tail and flight feathers as well and month seems quite long for molting or not? Is it normal to lose flight feathers and main tail feather during first molt? Also, he has lost the colored main tail feather twice one today and the other one 10 days ago, I thought this was replaced by the new main tail feather (I could be wrong-this might have a different name, not sure about the terminology), his tail looks shorter after he lost the colored tail feather today the 2ns time, there is a shorter colorful tail feather there still and I can see pin feathers coming from his tail. But is this normal to loose the long tail feather on top twice during the first molt? I am very concerned, does he has some sort of feather disease? Should I take him to the vet? He is playing/chirping/eating all normal and sometimes have watery poops due to molting, but he is very active and not puffed up, looks healthy to me other than that. Please let me know if I should be worried or this is a normal molting. I have attached pix, might be helpful.

The forum did not let me upload pix for some reason

Trying to upload pix from my phone.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Yes, some moults can take that long. The duration depends on the type of the moult and on the bird itself. Since this is Cloud's first moult, you will have yet to find out about his moulting patterns in the future.
Usually in a first moult, the budgies will lose the barring on the forehead area, they will also moult their cheek patches, couple of throat spots and some body feathers on chest/tummy.
It's not unheard of for them to lose a couple of flight feathers or tail feathers, it can certainly happen, but they will usually replace these on their 6 - 7 months moult.

The fact that your Cloud lost the 2 big tail feathers is not cause for concern, it takes more than 10 days for one tail feather to grow and since he lost the first one 10 days ago, that didn't give him enough time to grow the feather which will be replacing to fallen one before the second big tail feather was moulted out.

Just keep on supplementing his diet with good protein to promote good feather growth and to help Cloud better cope with the moult.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you very much Aluz! I was kinda panic when I saw his tail looks shorter now. Yes he has lost some head barring and his cheeks and throat spots got much larger and chest feathers, but he also lost flight feathers (from the wings), he can still flies perfectly and tail feathers. But I always thought he will not loose any feather before it is replaced with a new one, so was not expecting his tail could look shorter. Thanks again for the info., really appreciate!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome!  It's all about timing. If Cloud had kept his second big tail feather for about 4 weeks, he wouldn't be sporting now the shorter tail look.
You will see the differences on Cloud's next moults.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Honestly, I did not know budgies have 2 big tail feathers, I thought there was only one. So when he lost the first big tail feather, I thought the remaining big tail feather was the new feather grew during molt  This is very helpful and such a relief


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very glad you are no longer worried about the tail feathers and when your boy starts to grow them, you will see one coming along and later on, the other will also make its appearance.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

hang in there cloud hopefully that pesky ole molt will be over with soon.my poor Gracie is having her long molt as well.she gets alittle aggressive towards her toy to release that stress lol.blessings my friend.:albino:


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Fido is on the same "Page" right now, we should form a 1st long Moult support group.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Peta is also just starting her first moult--I think?... but have been thinking that for a couple of days.
A few signs are: poops a bit liquid, feathers a bit untidy, few tiny feathers in cage, bit less chatty. So still not certain! As usual, she's very active most of the day with the same few short sleeps.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Ditto to all Aluz has said. My newest addition, Georgie, is going through his first moult now too. He has also lost both large tail feathers and I can see that they are starting to reappear. He was looking bad for a time as he lost a lot of his chest feathers and was all splotchy looking Cloud will soon emerge from his moult more beautiful that ever.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Stranding, do you see pin feathers on the head? It is difficult for budgies to preen it themselves, especially when it is a single budgie, which is a significant sign of molting, because they will have pin feathers (pretty much other parts of their body as well) but more on the head, b/c they cannot preen the head. That would mean your budgie started molting as well, you are probably aware that molting could cause behavioral change during this time, your budgie may get aggressive and occasional watery poops are due to molting is a stressful period for them.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you for the info  good to know, I really flipped out, thought Cloud might have a skin disease or something, thinking he should have gotten new feathers in before losing them


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I just realized if budgies go through the same as chickens during the molt.there's going to be a lot of scratching and rubbing.plus some sneezing as well.I like that idea a budgie molt support group thingy lol.
Gracie has some watery poo from her molt.I feel sad for them.bless them all.:green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope Cloud's getting through his moult well and it's not to uncomfortable for him :fingerx: 

I'm sure he might enjoy a bath or some eggfood, if he's into that sort of thing  

My girl is finally getting over her month-long moult, she has one or two crazy long moults a year and it looks like she's starting to come out of it. At least I think so--I'm not vacuuming as much! :laughing:

Hope Cloud feels better soon!


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

StarlingWings, yes I got Cloud a bird bath that can be set in the cage and he has been taking a bath once a week in it himself and looking super cute. I give him baby spinach leaves, dark greens daily and hard boiled egg twice a week because he is molting.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Island said:


> Hi Stranding, do you see pin feathers on the head? It is difficult for budgies to preen it themselves, especially when it is a single budgie, which is a significant sign of molting, because they will have pin feathers (pretty much other parts of their body as well) but more on the head, b/c they cannot preen the head. That would mean your budgie started molting as well, you are probably aware that molting could cause behavioral change during this time, your budgie may get aggressive and occasional watery poops are due to molting is a stressful period for them.


Hi island

Thanks for that check list!

Yes, some tiny black pin feathers just appeared today. On her head and few on her wings. As she's all-yellow, they are very noticeable. She also has a small black smudge on a tail feather. (She has been more sleepy today so haven't wanted to disturb to look more carefully.)

Yes to lots more preening, more sleep, less chirping, wetter poops, more eating and being irritable if she thinks I'm a bit clumsy handling her or not quick enough as the food provider! I gave her a head and cheek scratch today which she enjoyed, understandably if she has an itchy head.

However, a sudden big breakthrough with bathing! I have tried all ways I can think of several times over each with no luck. But today, tried the hands-under-the-tap-method again and suddenly she got the hang of what it was all about. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Well, sort of. Think she was actually more interested in the shiny chrome tap and where the water was coming from rather than the splashing about. But it was her first time, so small steps and she _was_ getting wet... :lol:

Hooray :001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes: I will offer a daily bath from now on while the moult continues.

Not many feathers in the cage yet but presume that's to come.


----------

